# beeping because of graphics card?



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

REcently whenever i play videogames, my computer makes beeping noises. It begins beeping and beep the smae way at the same speed until i turn off game. It started beeping after i got a new grphics card. I think it might be beeping because my graphics card needs a 350 watt power supply and i have 305. Also my ram usage is over 512 when i run games, (i have only 512 RAM). RAM probably increases because i don't have enough power supply. My guess is graphics card is overheating. First, do i need to get a new power supply or can i get more RAM. My dad said that power supply are hard to replace manually and we could easily break coputers. On the other hand RAM is supposed to be very easy. SO what should i do to solve my problem.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Lemonio,

Firstly, please read "Posting System Specs" in my signature, and post your full specs for us - especially power supply details.

If your system is underpowered, it is vital that you get a new power supply immediately. Using a power supply which isn't good enough can do serious damage to the components in your computer. Take some time and read the power supply info thread in my signature - it explains everything in detail, as well as recommending some excellent power supplies. Replacing a power supply is usually reasonably easy, but some cases can be difficult. But no matter how hard it is, if your system is underpowered, you NEED to replace the power supply.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds like an alarm, and it is probably due to heat. Video cards in video-intensive games can create heat on their own, and can cause the CPU to run hot. If your fans are inadequate for your case, you could be overheating. The alarm (if my theory is correct) is to warn you of this before you cause permanent damage to your CPU and/or video card.

Or it could just be a simple case of the alarm threshold temperature being set too low.

Download Sandra & install it. It will give you temperatures. Post them here and peeps can tell you if they are abnormally high or not. If not, then the next thing to do would be to find out where the threshold temp is set and raise it to a more reasonable level. Probably in the BIOS. Unless you already have a temp program running (like Sandra, Everest or similar) in which case it is doing it's job by warning you.

EDIT***

Re-read your post and with all due respect to the Pops, replacing Power Supplies is one of the more-easy hardware replacements to do. A perfect Father-Son activity and shouldn't take more than 45 minutes, even if you are using a butter-knife because you haven't got a Phillips-head screwdriver, LOL.

305 Watts is inadequate for any machine nowadays, and 350 is a bare minimum. Depending on the system, what you do with it and how long you intend to keep it, you should be looking (IMO) at 400 Watts minimum. The other thing about Power Supplies is that you really can't get "too big". They are universally interchangable, which means if you spend some good $ on a real nice one, you can transfer it over to another computer if/when you upgrade.

dai will probably weigh in here re: the possiblity of the inadequate power - alram connection. I've never heard of low power causing an alarm, nor of excessive heat. Low power usually causes data corruption and sudden hangs, crashes, blue screens and restarts, in my experience.

Do you have any of those ? Especially under "high load" conditions, such as when playing video intensive games ?


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

*System Specs*

confused on how to use everest so i pasted lots of information
windows xp

--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name Dell Dimension 4700

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

 Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 400 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Dell Computer Corporation
Product Information http://www.dell.com
BIOS Download http://support.dell.com

--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 510 MB
Used 315 MB
Free 194 MB
Utilization 62 %

Swap Space:
Total 1245 MB
Used 254 MB
Free 990 MB
Utilization 20 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 1755 MB
Used 569 MB
Free 1185 MB
Utilization 32 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes



CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 530J, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping E0
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 3000 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 15x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID DELL Dim 4700
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, 2992 MHz

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2 2 %

[ Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RADEON X850 XT
Driver Date 2/21/2006
Driver Version 8.231.0.0
Driver Provider ATI Technologies Inc.
INF File oem1.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5D52&SUBSYS_03021002&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
PCI Device ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) Video Adapter

i'll get you the hard drive and power supply info soon


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the graphics card pulls 78w on it's own
graphics upgrades and power supplies go hand in hand,before upgrading always check you have enough power to run the card you are looking at around a quality 550w psu
put your specs in here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality psu and add 30% to the result
a quality supply costs around $100+
have a read through here and it will give you a fair idea on psu's
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That Prescott could also be overheating, download Sensorsview and post the temps and voltages.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

*specs*

ooh i think this is simpler than the above specifications
it is my computer info
1T7281PROCESSOR, 80547, PENTIUM 4 PRESCOTT DT, Pentium 4 Prescott DT, 3.0GHZ, 1 MEGB, 800FSB, SOCKET T, E0, MALE

14N454KEYBOARD, 104, UNITED STATES, NMB, LOW COST, MIDNIGHT GRAY

1C8639KIT, MOUSE, UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS, 2BTN, OPTICAL, LEAD FREE, LOG

2G5451DUAL IN-LINE MEMORY MODULE, 256, 400, 32X64, 8, 240, 1RX16

1X2749MODEM, V.92, DATA FAX, INTERNAL, DONNY, DELL AMERICAS ORGANIZATION

1K4562CARD (CIRCUIT), MULTI-MEDIA, AUDIO, SB0413

1F3988CARD (CIRCUIT), GRAPHICS, 128, X300, SERVER ENHANCED, MRMGA8
(note - you have a new graphics card now)

1M1294HARD DRIVE, 80GB, S, 7.2K, WD-XL80SD-2, LEAD FREE

1T7166KIT, SOFTWARE, WP-PRDCT-STE12, ENGLAND/ENGLISH, V2

1G7955ASSEMBLY, COMPACT DISK READ WRITE/DIGITAL VIDEO DISK DRIVE COMBO, 48X, HALF HEIGHT, SONY, CHASSIS 2005


----------



## Keys (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't know of how much help this would be but i do know that a friend's alienware beeps at him every time his graphics card jumps up 5 degrees.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

easier for who 
it is just a jumbled mess

Pentium 4 Prescott DT, 3.0GHZ
HARD DRIVE, 80GB
DISK DRIVE COMBO
MEMORY MODULE, 256
GRAPHICS, 128, X300
where are the power supply,voltage and tempreture details


----------

